# Leapforce?



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Anyone worked for Leapforce? I understand they have a non-disclosure rule, but if anyone has any experience they'd be comfortable sharing it would be appreciated.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

If you haven't already, check out this previous topic on Leapforce 
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...eapforce-hiring-search-engine-evaluators.html


----------

